# Who all joined and is a member of the Poverty Creek Hunting Club in Lumpkin County



## j_seph (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 18, 2009)

I put my deposit in a few weeks ago and a coworker also joined. I haven't gotten my key yet.


----------



## josh chatham (Jan 19, 2009)

where is that club at?  I havent heard anything about it


----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 22, 2009)

It's off of hwy 52 w. I believe it is full already though.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 22, 2009)

j_seph said:


>



What is this???? a secret club or something ------- ya hiding something from me??????????????????????


----------

